# Dogs saves baby



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Connecticut Shelter Dog Returns Favor by Saving Baby | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo! News


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I saw this on yahoo news today. Great story.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome!! As a mom of a 4 month old, SIDS is my worst nightmare! That dog deserves a nice big steak!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Wowzers how did the doggie know 
?!?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Wowzers how did the doggie know
> ?!?


They just do..I had a lab/dalmatian that woke me up because there was almost a fire in my house(there wasn't because he woke me)...the dog was about 4 months old at the time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Way to go Duke!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Brings a whole new meaning to the question, "Will my dog protect me?" Way to go, Dukie!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to the question, "Will my dog protect me?" Way to go, Dukie!



^^like


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great story! Good boy Duke!


----------



## davidmorison (Jun 14, 2012)

This is excellent news. I see this some days ago so nice that you put this news in this forum. low cost vet orange county


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Great story!


----------

